# GT Manor.... The Revisit - Oct 14



## UEP-Wales (Oct 21, 2014)

*GT Manor.... The Revisit

It's been around 18 months since I visited "GT Manor" last and it seems around the same time since anybody else has been in so as I was in the area, I thought it would only be right to pop in and see how the place is doing.

Visited with a non-member on what was a generally peaceful explore.... apart from the odd duck and hide from the owner who was wandering around at the time!







It was nice to be back inside the manor, to see that work is actually well underway to restore this grand building. Sadly for us though, it meant that many areas of the building were locked and lots of items removed. 
















It's been lovely to see that this 17th century building has evaded the usual metal thieves and vandals that track these places down and that the site has remained in a "good" condition. 





















Hopefully one day, we'll be able to see the finished project but I can't help but think that's a long way off if the current owner drags his feet anymore. Although it appears that work is well underway at this manor, it must be said that it's structure is in a much worst state than my previous visit and this time, I was lucky to not fall fully through one of the floors.





















Thanks for looking.... Time to leave.




*​


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 21, 2014)

Lovely mate very elegantly done


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 21, 2014)

Absolutely stunning mate!


----------



## HughieD (Oct 22, 2014)

Yup...brilliant pix there mate.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 22, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------



## cuboard (Oct 22, 2014)

wow, three years ago since I went here and still one of my favourite explores to date, nice work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice to see it aint been knocked about!Cracking photos and thanks for showing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome. Liking this a lot. Great set


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 22, 2014)

These pictures have certainly done the house justice. The third from last is particularly outstanding.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 23, 2014)

Top work mate


----------



## mrtoby (Oct 24, 2014)

GT is always a pleasure to see. Top stuff boyo


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 25, 2014)

Cheers again guys, much appreciated


----------



## Chopper (Oct 25, 2014)

What a stunning place. Shame to see it in such a state, but at least it is being saved. Nice pics


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2014)

Impressive.. what character !


----------



## Old No.13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Beautifully shot, what a place!!


----------



## mookster (Oct 30, 2014)

Great to see an update from here....I'm so glad that work is finally being done to save it.


----------

